# Making Cables with Mogami 2893



## p a t r i c k

I've got a couple of questions about making cables with Mogami 2893.

  I'm going to be making several cables for my AKG K 702 and AKG K 271 Mk II headphones. These have detachable cables using the mini XLR plug of course.

  Mogami 2893 is described as _StarQuad_, which presumably refers to the fact that it has four insulated inner cables and a screen creating five connections in total.

  First question is: I'm wondering what I should connect to what?

  Obviously the screen goes to the ground pin and so I guess that I pair off the cores so that two go to each signal pin on the mini XLR. I would then do the same with the corresponding connections on the jack plug. Presumably that is what needs to be done, but maybe I am missing something.

  One of the cables I'm going to make will use the 3.5 mm "mini jack" socket. This is for use with my portable amplifier. I'm wondering if the Mogami cable and its four inner cables is too large for a 3.5 mm mini jack? If so I wonder what other easily obtainable options might be suitable?


----------



## nullstring

First off, Mogami W2893 is *mini* star quad. For a higher end headphone like the K701, I would use the regular star quad Mogami W2534.
   
  Quote:


p a t r i c k said:


> First question is: I'm wondering what I should connect to what?  Obviously the screen goes to the ground pin and so I guess that I pair off the cores so that two go to each signal pin on the mini XLR. I would then do the same with the corresponding connections on the jack plug. Presumably that is what needs to be done, but maybe I am missing something.


 
  Four wires. L-,L+,R-,R+
  So, two wires for ground, two wires for "signal"
   
  I wouldn't use the shield as a conductor. What I've done in the past is only ground it on end going to the amplifier. (Cause you do still want to ground it).
   
   
  Quote: 





> One of the cables I'm going to make will use the 3.5 mm "mini jack" socket. This is for use with my portable amplifier. I'm wondering if the Mogami cable and its four inner cables is too large for a 3.5 mm mini jack? If so I wonder what other easily obtainable options might be suitable?


 

 I assume by 3.5mm "mini jack" you mean a 3.5mm TRS jack. (so, like what's on an ipod)
   
  In that case, Mogami mini star quad W2893 will likely fit on any plug you throw at it.
  I've used:
  http://www.daleproaudio.com/p-4078-neutrik-nys231bg-35mm-trs-stereo-plug-blackgold.aspx
   
  However, the Mogami star quad W2534 will only fit in certain 3.5mm plugs. Most recommend the Switchcraft 3.5mm's


----------



## Ikarios

Quote: 





nullstring said:


> I assume by 3.5mm "mini jack" you mean a 3.5mm TRS jack. (so, like what's on an ipod)
> 
> In that case, Mogami mini star quad W2893 will likely fit on any plug you throw at it.
> I've used:
> ...


 
   
  That Neutrik accomodates the W2893? The specifications of the plug say Cable OD of less than or equal to 4mm, but the W2893, according to Mogami, has a jacket OD of 4.8mm. What gives?


----------



## nullstring

I used Mogami W2893 and that line of neutrik plug for recabling my D1001's, so it definitely fits
   
  I guess I would say that it's a bit of a tight fit.
   
  Rubber is a flexible material, and you can sort of force it through without too much effort.
   
  It does however, kind of scrape the jacket of the cable if you're not careful.
  it goes on much much easier than it comes off.
   
  If you do use them, don't push them on the cable any farther than you need.
   
   
  /me shrugs


----------



## p a t r i c k

Well thank you to all for assistance.
   
  I can't see any dealer for Mogami W2534 in UK but Canford Audio do Mogami W2893.
   
  With a diameter of 4.8 mm Mogami W2893 is thicker than the stock AKG K 701 cable which my vernier guage reveals to be 3 mm.
   
  So... I think I'll use Mogami W2893.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





nullstring said:


> Four wires. L-,L+,R-,R+
> So, two wires for ground, two wires for "signal"
> 
> I wouldn't use the shield as a conductor. What I've done in the past is only ground it on end going to the amplifier. (Cause you do still want to ground it).


 
   
  So, basically, I can put together two wires (e.g. white and blue on Mogami 2893) + shield for grounding, while two other wires (hence, red and black) use for + and - signals? Does it matter in general, which of the four wires are used for grounding, and which - for signal? Or they are identical?
   
  Sorry for dumb question, just about to make my first cable myself 
   
  Thanks!


----------



## HiVoltSplicer

This will be my first post here on Head-fi.  I've been trolling through the forums for months and finally decided to join.  I'll try and help with my first post.
   
  Basic operating procedure for these terminations are:
   
  Plug end = shielding + black + white soldered to ground (sleeve)  ,  red soldered to right+ (ring) , blue soldered to left+ (tip)
   
  Headphone end = red soldered to right + (positive)  , black soldered to right - (negative)  ,  Blue soldered to left + (positive) , white soldered to left - (negative)
   
  Do not connect the shielding at the headphone end.  Let it float at that end. = no connection
   
  Hope this helps.  This is how I would complete a cable using Mogami cable.


----------



## apollinaris

Quote: 





hivoltsplicer said:


> Plug end = shielding + black + white soldered to ground (sleeve)  ,  red soldered to right+ (ring) , blue soldered to left+ (tip)
> 
> Headphone end = red soldered to right + (positive)  , black soldered to right - (negative)  ,  Blue soldered to left + (positive) , white soldered to left - (negative)
> 
> Do not connect the shielding at the headphone end.  Let it float at that end. = no connection


 
  That's very kind of you to help out straight in your first post! 
   
  You suggested a different color combination, so my question still remains: do colored connectors differ or any combination can be used, provided they are properly paired on both ends?
   
  Also, particularly with Mogami 2893 it seems that on top of copper shield there's also some sort of extra white cloth-like protector - do I just cut it off up to cable's sleeve, when terminating?
   
  Thanks!


----------



## HiVoltSplicer

Color combinations don't matter.  I was just giving an example of what colors I use.
   
  The cloth can be cut up to the sleeve.  It does not need to be connected to anything.


----------



## freeman59

nullstring said:


> Four wires. L-,L+,R-,R+
> So, two wires for ground, two wires for "signal"
> 
> I wouldn't use the shield as a conductor. What I've done in the past is only ground it on end going to the amplifier. (Cause you do still want to ground it).
> ...


----------



## freeman59

Hallo: I'm Odino from Italy: I have a little question about a extension cable 1,5 mt I will made with mogami cable quad 2893 I buy: the extension cable is for my new
  
 headphone Beyerdynamic dt880 premium 600ohm: firs't answer/help: for a good extension/connection is better a 3.5mm plug/jack or 6.3mm plug/jack??? the mogami cable
  
 have four core/ cable plus the ground: please can you help me by explaining how i can connect too? I thought to classic connect: ground to the outer metal of the plug / jack
  
 and use only two wires of the  Mogami 2893 quad cable one for the right channel and one for the left...otherwise ground and two wires for the right channel and two to the
  
 left ...: well, I hope that some of you tell me how better to connect the four mini cable plus ground to male and female connector on the 2893 Mogami quad cable: Thankìs and
  
 see you soon: Odino.


----------

